# Herbicide for sedges help



## Guest (Jul 31, 2017)

So I've realized I have quite a lot of nutsedge and kylinga in my yard and would like to take care of that. From reading it looks like sedgehammer, dismiss or certainty is the way to go. I was just looking for input if one is preferred over the other. Thanks


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Depending on the size of the yard you have, and desired kill time, one can prove faster than the other. Some kill really fast, where some of the three take a little longer. I had a really fast kill with Dismiss (sulfentrazone) on the green kyllinga that was in my yard. There's a less expensive generic version of this product online.

I'm actually going to go buy some Certainty right now from my local Site One. Since I have a larger area, I'd like to compare the two products side by side. Sedgehammer (my opinion only) is great because it comes in a small package, and would be cost-effective treatment since you mix it up in a hand can, and can spot treat. I'd presume the other options are better since you can broadcast spray, while using this product would not be cost-efficient.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Lowe's sells an Ortho nutsedge control product in a ready to spray bottle for under $20. It contains sulfentrazone and works great.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

If you have a lot of sedge, you'll probably need multiple apps to kill it, over more than one season. For that reason, you'll want to do the math on price per app very carefully.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> If you have a lot of sedge, you'll probably need multiple apps to kill it, over more than one season. For that reason, you'll want to do the math on price per app very carefully.


 I've had great luck with certainty and it's cost effective if you have lots. This is my second year applying, 2 applications 1 month apart. I basically had a sedge lawn last year. It also works great in this heat.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I love Certainty.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Dismiss has the fastest kill time. It also has good soil activity which is important when fighting Sedges due to the extensive rhizome and tubers they produce. While I haven't had a chance to use Certainty I have used Sedgehammer and Dismiss multiple times. Dismiss is far superior to Sedgehammer.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> I love Certainty.


+1 - With excellent Sedge & Green Kyllinga control in warm season grasses along with many additional broadleaf weeds and annual grasses controlled, it's a solid choice.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

high leverage said:


> Dismiss has the fastest kill time. It also has good soil activity which is important when fighting Sedges due to the extensive rhizome and tubers they produce. While I haven't had a chance to use Certainty I have used Sedgehammer and Dismiss multiple times. Dismiss is far superior to Sedgehammer.


True for yellow nutsedge. But, I've read that it isn't great for killing PURPLE nutsedge. I tried dismiss before certainty and it browned all of the sedge within 2 days, it looked like goner. A month later, it all came back and later read that it wasn't great for purple nutsedge which is what I have. While certainty doesn't show an instant kill, it definitely stops it from growing almost instantly. Once I mowed, you could hardly tell it was there after 2 days. I say try whatever, and if it works for you then great and if it doesn't, I'm sure something else will.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

In my humble and limited experience of herbicides. The slow kill seem to be more thorough kill.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm several seasons into a 1.33 oz bottle of Sedgehammer - it has always done what I've asked of it, but I will probably give Certainty a try when it comes time to replenish.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2017)

Awesome thanks for the feedback. Im new to this all, right now I feel like I can spot spray most of the sedges. I would like to catch them early.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> In my humble and limited experience of herbicides. The slow kill seem to be more thorough kill.


Anyone that's been married a long time will understand the truth to this statement.  Wife and I are celebrating our 20th anniversary tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2017)

Picked up some sedgehammer and gave it a shot today all though it may be late in the season. Went with the 1 scoop 0.9g per 2 gallons instead of 1 gallon of water for spot spraying


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

firefighter11 said:


> Picked up some sedgehammer and gave it a shot today all though it may be late in the season. Went with the 1 scoop 0.9g per 2 gallons instead of 1 gallon of water for spot spraying


Did you add a nonionic surfactant? It's a slow kill, but I've always had good luck with the Sedgehammer. I sprayed some about a week ago.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2017)

I did add surfactant, that's in line with the rep at the Lesco here said also. He felt sedgehammer offered a better total kill albeit slower.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

firefighter11 said:


> I did add surfactant...


 :thumbup: The label calls for it.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Follow the directions exactly! I've experienced damage twice from mowing too soon. Only once was my fault (I try not to be that dumb)


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2017)

Well we're 5 days in and can't see any changes in any of the nutsedge or kylinga.
I realize it says it takes awhile but I thought maybe I would see something beginning by now.
In other news I've already got wild onion coming up &#128580;


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

firefighter11 said:


> Well we're 5 days in and can't see any changes in any of the nutsedge or kylinga.
> I realize it says it takes awhile but I thought maybe I would see something beginning by now.
> In other news I've already got wild onion coming up 🙄


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2017)

Touche' &#128513;&#128537;


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2017)

Slowly but surely the sedges are wilting and yellowing. 
I gave the rest of the broad leafs a dose of Celsius today, weather was so nice I got excited and forgot the sticker stuff &#129318;‍♂


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

firefighter11 said:


> Slowly but surely the sedges are wilting and yellowing.
> I gave the rest of the broad leafs a dose of Celsius today, weather was so nice I got excited and forgot the sticker stuff 🤦‍♂️


I know that with certainty that it is a slow kill, but usually I don't notice the sedge after I mow it since it completely stops growing but it doesn't turn yellow, it stops growing and it seems to disappear.

Question, after applying sledgehammer, does the plant keep growing?

I've tried dismiss before, and even tho it turns it yellow within 2 days, it seemed like it kept growing and left an eye sore with yellow plants all over the yard until it finally died off. 
I hate sedges and as long as you're seeing it die it is a win for me.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Iriasj2009 said:


> Question, after applying sledgehammer, does the plant keep growing?


No. I wait the requisite 2 days after application to mow, and I don't see regrowth after Sedgehammer application.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2017)

From what i can tell that's correct what Ware said. I waited about 4-5 days to mow after sedgehammer and haven't seen any regrowth on the nutsedge or kylinga.
Looking at the label on Celsius it says it controls wild onion so I'm giving it a shot before getting some manor. Will report back results. For whatever reason onions have gone crazy in my yard this past week.


----------

